# 2011 AHA Big Brew Day



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Here is what my Homebrew Club did... (504Gallons) 


We have 140+ members and the club is just uver 1 year old


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU[/ame]


----------



## joeswine (May 16, 2011)

I was there and it was a great time,the people were great tepe was the hit of the show and I learned a little about being a brewmister....we also made a chocolate smoked beer,is that correct and can't wait to taste the finished product..............


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2011)

Yep Joe it's a Smoked Chocolate Stout


My Raspberry Wheat was the "HIT" of the show


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

Tom, it looked like a great party. That wasn't Buford in the film clip, was it?


----------



## joeswine (May 16, 2011)

YOU MIGHT HAVE THOUGHT TEPES WINE WAS ALSO A HIT ,HE IS A CHICK MAGNET WITH IT i SAW IT ,BEER AN WINE....WHAT A MAN.................


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2011)

My homebrew club just won Best of Philly Homebrew Club.


No we would like to win the best Video. So please check out this video.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHxRmgRK8tU[/ame]


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2011)

New Setup pix
2nd is my Mill that now can fit 23#'s in the hopper.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 14, 2011)

does that mean our rassberry is on its way sooner or later


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2011)

could be


----------

